# Antique Pistol Oiler Replicas



## Monk (Jan 15, 2015)

I've made several of these over the last couple years out of brass, stainless, and one out of aluminum. They are modeled after antique oilers that used to come as standard maintenance items with the guns. My Dad includes them in the presentation cases he makes out of oak, maple, and cherry for his collection. The oilers are all slightly different, but I'm gradually making them a little more uniformly. The photos here are taken over a period of time and represent ones made from all three materials.






I start by boring and tapping the reservoir to 5/8ths X 24, turning the OD to 3/4 and parting it off. Next, I bore and tap the reservoir cap to 5/16 X 24, and turn and thread the male portion of the cap to 5/8 X 24 and part it off. 





Then I chuck it up in a threaded jig and knurl and polish the cap






The dauber cap is done pretty much the same way but it's bored and tapped to 5 x 40, and the male portion is turned and threaded to 5/16 X 24 before parting, knurling and polishing. Then I thread a piece of 1/8 brass rod, pound it out with a ball peen hammer, and shape on a grinder and disc sander before screwing it into the cap.






The following is a stainless version that found its way into one of Dad's S&W "lemon squeezer" custom cases seen above.


----------



## rsegars (Jan 16, 2015)

Very nice, being an old timer, I miss having oil in a can.


----------



## Monk (Jan 16, 2015)

rsegars said:


> Very nice, being an old timer, I miss having oil in a can.



I hope the guys who made the originals were faster than I am, unless they were paid by the hour and not the piece.


----------

